
A two-year-old's solution to the trolley problem - cwyers
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-N_RZJUAQY4
======
SubiculumCode
I love how you are led to believe that he is moving the 1 person from the left
to the right track in order to safely drive the train left. lol

~~~
jasonmp85
As the father of a three-year old, I saw this coming as soon as he picked up
the single figurine. Still didn't stop me from dying laughing at the outcome.

------
samch
That's hilarious. It reminds me of playing Papyrus' IndyCar Racing on my PC as
a kid. I quickly tired of trying to avoid wrecks and win races. It was much
more fun to drive the opposite way around the track to see how much havoc I
could cause.

------
baldeagle
How adorable we are before finding morals. Just an example of looking for the
biggest catastrophe for your effort. :)

